# Transformatori >  220 uz 12 ķīniešu led

## Oskar

Vai var slēgt dc ventilatora barošanai Led spuldzēm paredzētu transformatoru, piemēram šito: https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Mingb...6.3.aQEfMj&s=p

----------


## sasasa

Pamēģini - ja nokūpēs, tad zināsi ka nevar.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Vajadzētu derēt, jā.

----------


## sasasa

Mēs jau nezinām kāds tev tas ventilators. Cik V, cik A?  Trafiņam Output 24-46V/300mA

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jā, OK, nepareizi paskatīju - jāskatās lai pārveidotājs ir uz 12V, ne vairāk.

----------


## karloslv

Es biju vairāk gaidījis no foruma biedriem. Strāvas avotu ieteikt kā OK ventilatora barošanai? Ko jūs pīpējat?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nuu, ne vienmēr LED barošanas bloki ir kā strāvas avoti. Ja ir LED lenta tad jau strāva no garuma atkarīga un to baro ar vienkāršu spriegumu, parasti 12V arī ir.

----------


## karloslv

No pirmās saites:
                         Особенности:                         Constant current
                         Выходное напряжение:                         DC3-135V

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jā, par to piekrītu, kā jau iepriekš minēju, atvēru, pārskatījos, pateicu, ka der, vainīgs.

----------


## Oskar

Paldies par atbildēm - ventilatoram ir 24V 1.8w - cik ampēri nezinu.

----------


## kaspich

> Paldies par atbildēm - ventilatoram ir 24V 1.8w - cik ampēri nezinu.


 irrr! yessss!!!!

----------


## Rombo

Oma likums I=U/R

----------


## Rombo

Velns,atbildēju nepareizajā tēmā. Gribētu zināt kāpēc nav iespējas rediģēt savus postus.

----------

